# 40% off everything at Monster Guts



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up. I just placed an order.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Unless I missed a trick when ordering from them, I'm going with the f'ing place is a joke. 
I told someone about an item on that site, they said shipping was stupid compared the price of the item. 
So I went on and checked for myself. Sounds like a great deal 100 blank 1" eyes at 4 cents each (before the 40% off).

100 Eyeball Blanks (Sold individually) EB001 ∞ $0.04 $3.60
Delete - Remove Item Subtotal: $3.60
Tax: n/a
Shipping: UPS / FED EX Ground. $31.96
Basket Total: $35.56

One 1" blank eyeball $0.04
Shipping $11.17

A joke.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree with your examples BobbyA. My shipping was $12, and I picked up some small part items, plus 4 Styrofoam heads. So in my case I thought it was okay.


----------



## Daddy-O (Jun 19, 2011)

That's crazy, BobbyA! I got a couple of solenoids, a cylinder and few odds and ends, and my shipping was $14.45.


----------



## Daddy-O (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks like the sale is over.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

they probably dont use flat rate shipping, just guessing. ive ordered 20lbs worth of metal for a mud truck project that came in a box it can barely fit in for $11.00


----------



## kermat13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Bobby--the guy is good to deal with--call him and explain what happened. I'm sure he will make it good. I've placed several orders in the past and have nothin but good results--and i'm picky. Try not to be so quick to trash someone before you check it out.


----------

